# .50 cal desert eagle???



## Blunt Object (20 Oct 2005)

What calibers does the Desert eagle come in. I've heard they can be .50 cal but I saw a dummy round and you'd need a bloddy hand cannon to fire somtthing that big. Anyone know??


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Oct 2005)

Google - www.google.ca

Search words - desert eagle

First hit - "Magnum Research, Inc., home of the Desert Eagle Pistol, "

Found on site - Magnum research Article: The Desert Eagle of Magnum Research

Question:



> What calibers does the Desert eagle come in. I've heard they can be .50 cal but I saw a dummy round and you'd need a bloddy hand cannon to fire somtthing that big. Anyone know??



Answer:

Yes, I do.


----------



## KevinB (20 Oct 2005)

.357 MAG, .44 MAG, and .50AE.

 The 50 ACTION EXPRESS round is NOT .50BMG 


Sheesh


----------



## Trinity (20 Oct 2005)

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/nation/20030213-1426-newrevolver.html

(snicker)

Oh.. its for putting in your backpack in case you run into bears.
(its in the article!)


----------



## Popurhedoff (10 Nov 2005)

I think there is a "Baby  Eagle" in 9mm affectionately referred as the "Beagle"  The .50AE Desert Eagle is a 74oz (4.5lb) hand cannon.  It fires a 325gr FMJ.  With its fixed barrel and rotating bolt similar to the M16 it is inherently accurate.  I have been able to get less than 2" groupings at 50 yards with one.

Pros:
Not many around, not rare but most people have not seen or fired one;
Accurate;

Cons:
Heavy;
Expensive to shoot (ammo is not cheap but reloading reduces the costs)

Its not a pistol I would carry around in battle... unless I had too, but they are fun to shoot. Guns are like cars, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and its your coin.


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Nov 2005)

Blunt Object said:
			
		

> What calibers does the Desert eagle come in. I've heard they can be .50 cal but I saw a dummy round and you'd need a bloddy hand cannon to fire somtthing that big. Anyone know??



.357 magnum
.44 Magnum
.50 AE (my fav)

http://www.magnumresearch.com/products.asp


----------



## MG34 (10 Nov 2005)

The DE as far as i'm concerned is an answer to a question that should never have been asked. Overweight,oversized,and overpriced,I suppose it's only use is for the "golly gee" factor,espescially when there are much better platforms out there that perform better than it ever could. I must admit to owning a .357mag DE at one time back in the late 80's when they were all the rage,after 1 month I ditched that boat anchor on some other poor unsuspecting soul who had equally poor luck with the unreliable beast,so far I think it is up to 5 different owners (last time I checked with the poor SOB that I sold it to).
 If you want a hand cannon look into a Casul revolver,a S&W .50,or even a Taurus,anything would be better than the laughing stock of Israel.


----------



## BSmith12 (10 Nov 2005)

I like 'em a lot!  :-[


----------



## combat_medic (10 Nov 2005)

I fired a few mags through a Desert Eagle, and I'm convinced that's it's the single worst handgun I've ever fired. Even the .357 was so friggin heavy when loaded that you could barely hold an aimed shot. The recoil was psychotic, which does not allow you to shoot off multiple rouds quickly, it had a monstrous climb (surprisingly for something so heavy), and was such a piece of garbage that the safety started spinning in circles when I popped off the first round. Speaking to the guy on the range, they apparently have to replace them all the time because they're always breaking. They're also a bit of a cleaning pig - if it's not perfectly cleaned and maintained all the time, it's useless.

IMHO, the only reasons to own one are:

a. movie production - it's big and cool looking. And that's it. 
b. bear hunting with a pistol  :
c. compensation... kind of like driving an ultra-modified sports car that can go 200mph, but still leaks oil


----------



## BSmith12 (14 Nov 2005)

OK, I've completely lost my interest in them. Time to move on!
Maybe a good USP would do... Someone start a USP thread, lots of pictures!  :blotto:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Nov 2005)

Are you just interested in these weapons for the LCF (Look Cool Factor) or is there a professional interest involved?


----------



## BSmith12 (14 Nov 2005)

The "LCF", but I'd like to join a range.
I think it would be fun to have my own personal firearm for training in my spare time.


----------



## Sgt.Mitoff (28 Nov 2005)

I don't know about you guys but on the streets of  Toronto, size does matter!! Two ppl have tried ot sell me one illeagaly but i turned it down because of the asfety factor and i don't want police after me for having an illeagal weapon that could have been used in a murder i didn't comitt. Anyways if got the proper license and the money to buy one i would definatly buy it, it looks so kewl!!  8) ;D lol  :threat: and I'll use it to turn off the lights in my appartment before i got to bed each night. !! lol


----------



## NATO Boy (29 Nov 2005)

I dunno about you guys; but I like this...







The wildey supports many calibers and handloads (thanks to swappable barrels and an Adjustable gas system) making it a formidable choice for target shooters and big-game hunters alike (hunting with a handcannon, sheesh.) Probably needs lots of maintenance too, but it's also just as badass as the DE; has to be if Charles Bronson would use it, lol.

EDIT: Edited for lack of picture, whoops!


----------



## combat_medic (29 Nov 2005)

Sgt.Mitoff,

You'd probably get more respect and actually have your opinion taken seriously if you used spell check on your posts and refrained from the "emo" speak. Also, advocating unsafe and outright stupid usage of firearms is not a good idea.


----------



## NATO Boy (29 Nov 2005)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> [R]efrain from the "emo" speak.



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Nov 2005)

My Gawd that thing is huge  

"strong enough to stop a bear"

forget the bear. A native tribe in Washington state uses a .50 cal to kill a WHALE!!!!


----------



## combat_medic (30 Nov 2005)

Yes, but they use the .50 calibre rifles, not handguns. There's a significant difference between a Browning .50 cal and a .50 Magnum.

Browning .50:

12.7 x 99 mm
2,810 fps - muzzle velocity
1,813 gr - weight

Magnum .50:

12.7 x 32.63 mm
1,252 fps - muzzle velocity
350 Gr - weight

HUGE difference. God knows I wouldn't go whaling with a handgun anyway.


----------



## KevinB (30 Nov 2005)

To be technically accurate

The .50 BMG (Browning Machine Gun) versus the .50 AE (Action Express)


----------



## combat_medic (30 Nov 2005)

Quite right Kevin


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Nov 2005)

Sgt.Mitoff said:
			
		

> I don't know about you guys but on the streets of   Toronto, size does matter!! Two ppl have tried ot sell me one illeagaly but i turned it down because of the asfety factor and i don't want police after me for having an illeagal weapon that could have been used in a murder i didn't comitt. Anyways if got the proper license and the money to buy one i would definatly buy it, it looks so kewl!!   8) ;D lol   :threat: and I'll use it to turn off the lights in my appartment before i got to bed each night. !! lol



Hmm..... all this coming from a Cadet Sergeant.


----------



## NATO Boy (30 Nov 2005)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Hmm..... all this coming from a Cadet Sergeant.



 :boring: Meh.


----------



## KevinB (30 Nov 2005)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Hmm..... all this coming from a Cadet Sergeant.



See, I figured - Gee all this coming from a Moron  -- the cadet issue was icing  ;D


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger (3 Dec 2005)

All this flak on Cadets, almost makes me ashamed to be a member.  It's a shame how a few individuals can give a bad impression for everyone.   :  

This pistol is definitely not for the limp wristed!  >


----------



## SoF (5 Dec 2005)

Eagle is pretty much a hollywood gun. I had an opportunity to fire the .357 but ammo was too dam expensive. I wouldn't even give it that much of a cool factor.


----------



## brihard (14 Dec 2005)

You mean YOU can't fire multiple accurate one-handed shots with the Desert Eagle like they do in The Matrix? You must be something less than a man.

</Counter-Strike>

I never really could figure out what niche IMI was trying to fill with the release of this particular handgun. OK, sure, it's a tank, but how the heck can anyone afford to feed that thing enough rounds to gain proficiency with it?


----------



## Kafka_Kanada (3 Jan 2006)

the Desert Eagle can also be had in .440 Cor-Bon, a .50 AE case necked down to take a .44 caliber bullet.

The Desert Eagle is a novelty; some find it fun to shoot a rediculously powerful semi-auto pistol, some think it's an overpriced paperweight (myself included). If you have need for a powerful handgun, get a revolver in any of the major powered cartridges out there .480 Ruger, .454 Casull, .460 S&W mag, .500 S&W mag, .500 Wyoming Express, etc. Any well made revolver will outperform the DE and keep on firing long after the DE gas-system dies.


----------



## zishka (4 Jan 2006)

outside of all the ballistics and table talk of what if's etc, the desert eagle is notoriously known for rusting in any conditions. its a novelty piece and not exactly well made.


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Jan 2006)

Given the choice i would rather get proficient with a 9mm or .40 since odds are in my current and future job its what I would be carrying. why spend all that time trying to learn something you'll never use??

also, any gun nuts out there have anything to say about the Norinco knock-off of the SIG 220 series?  Im looking at purchasing one, and given that the Sig 225-226 is about $900-1000, and the norinco is about $350, right now im leaning towards norinco since money talks.

your opinions would be helpfull


----------



## NATO Boy (5 Jan 2006)

Norinco is a mixed bag...example

M-305 (aka M14 clone) - average verdict is the metals used in the receivers are too soft and you'll get headspace issues after firing only 500 or so rounds through it.

M1897 Trench Gun - apparently well made (tougher than the originals) and cheap too (thinking of getting this one)

Your best bet is to look for reviews online; if the majority gives it thumbs up, you can't go wrong....well mostly.

Edited to include semi-related link

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/388/post-208797.html?PHPSESSID=46a7c7e4195f964b78b48c7f99f7615d

There were some guys talking about P228 and P226 clones that they own(ed.) Fire them a PM about their opinion on the gun you wanna buy...


----------

